# Lost my touch. Only two bass this morning.



## richg99 (May 21, 2018)

At least the larger one was worth taking a picture. Today, they didn't want the Creature Bait that was so hot last evening. 

After trying a few Senko knock-offs, I finally tied on the real thing. ONE cast and I had a fish on. It got off, but..at least it was a bite. The next 30 minutes produced only two bass. Still, it was a great morning to be on the water.

rich


----------



## onthewater102 (May 21, 2018)

Beats being in an office!


----------



## richg99 (May 21, 2018)

"beats being in an office". Yeah, I know. I did that for 40 years before I got to go fishing all of the time. Ha Ha


----------

